# Looking for a good digital camera



## bbalegere (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi,
I am looking for a good digital camera in the range of Rs 10,000-12,000.
I am just a casual photographer.
Will someone tell me which camera I can buy?
It should be available in India.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 9, 2005)

for the 12k budget

the 
Sony cybershot dsc-s40
offers the best value for money

its a 4.1 megapixel digicam

costs abt 11500 bucks !!!


----------



## bbalegere (Dec 9, 2005)

Is 4.1 megapixel camera OK or should I go for a higher pixel camera?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 9, 2005)

4.1 megapixels is more than enough for casual photography.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 9, 2005)

if u got the bucks then the sky is the limit dude


for 12k 4.1 is a real steal thx to sony !!!


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 9, 2005)

u can also look for NIKON they r also very good.Nikon CoolPix 4600/5600/S2.


----------



## pimpom (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm using a 4 Megapixel Fujifilm Finepix S3500. I'm not claiming that it's the best, but I'm quite satisfied with it.

Plus points : 6X optical zoom instead of 3X that's common in this price range.
SLR-type viewfinder in addition to the LCD.
Easy to use.
Accurate colours including skin tones.
Comes with a lens hood-cum-adaptor. The hood helps avoid lens flare under certain lighting conditions.

Minus points : 1.5" LCD screen is smaller than that on some other models.
Low video frame rate of 10fps.
Not flat and slim. Some people may find it bulky. I don't.


----------



## nitrous (Dec 10, 2005)

Buy either Sony/canon/nikon.
Sony digicams use Carl-zeiss lens which is one of the best in the world.

Canon are one of the world's best lens/camera makers. And dont trust digital zoom, its a gr8 marketing ploy.


----------



## samanvya_ad (Dec 10, 2005)

i also need a digi cam. I need a cheap thing not more than 6k.
is there any othere brand except the great ones ........ i don't need those funky features and all just a simple digi cam for purpose of taking pics of my college life which only need to be preserved on harddisk and never get printed.............


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 10, 2005)

Whichever DigiCam you buy, don't take anything below 5MP. IMHO, the resolution can give you better printouts of little bigger size. If its not within budget, wait for some time. You don't buy DigiCams every now and then. Alternatively, since you are a casual photographer, look for an older model e.g. Nikon Coolpix 5200. 5900 is the current one.

As for brands, Nikon rules! However, Sony and Canon are not too far behind.


----------

